# Decoder Discounts



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Caboose Hobbies is having what they call a "Transition Sale" as they prepare to possibly relocate to a new spot after their landlord sold their current building. The upshot is that everything is 25% off, including DCC decoders. They had a good stock of QSI, ESU and Econami (Diesel) decoders for large scale when I was there Friday afternoon. They also had a good stock of TCS WowSound decoders which are rated at 1.5 amps continuous; good for smaller large scale locos. 

With the discount, the QSI and ESU decoders will run you about $150. The Econami will be $96. The small-scale TCS decoders will run you between $60 - $75 depending on which version. 

Later,

K


----------

